# Rocky Mountaineer Railtours



## ROCKJenkins (Oct 25, 2006)

Hello,

Has anyone traveled on the Rocky Mountaineer Railtours?  It's pretty pricey but sure looks like a lot of fun.  It can be up to four days on a Train thru the Canadian Rockies with another two days on a Trafalgar Bus Tour into Jasper Forest.

Both my WorldMark and Club Intrawest Timeshares have offered some excursions for the exchange of credits or Points.

RockJenkins


----------



## susieq (Oct 25, 2006)

We have "dreamed" about them ~~ they are pricey ~~ but look like the trip of a lifetime. Let you know after we win the lottery!!  The area looks so beautiful, we're planning a trip to Canmore in 2009 ...:whoopie: ... keep your fingers crossed!! If you do go, I'd be really interested in your experiences! Best of luck!

Sue


----------



## Kay H (Oct 25, 2006)

If you search "Rocky Mountaineer" without the quotes there is a thread from Oct 4 with this topic on the western board.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 25, 2006)

Recently watched a NETFLIX DVD about that very train.  Looked like a wonderful train trip especially once it got into the Rockies.

Maybe someday,

Sterling


----------



## susieq (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the link Kay, pretty good!!  

Sue


----------



## ROCKJenkins (Oct 31, 2006)

*Still looking for tips from anyone whose gone*

Hi again,

I am still looking for tips from anyone who experienced this trip.  

Also since I can't get any one (friend or family) interested in this trip I must choose a Single excursion from the packages offered.

RockJenkins


----------



## Kay H (Oct 31, 2006)

What specific questions do you have?


----------



## ROCKJenkins (Oct 31, 2006)

*When's a good time to go?*

What specific questions do you have?
__________________
Kay 

_________________________________________________________________

1.  What time of the years is best to travel on this trip?   

2.  Is the Gold Leaf worth the expense or will the red leaf be sufficient...(I guess that question is like asking if haveing a balcony on a cruize ship worth the extra expense over an inside cabin)

3. Did you purchase your trip with a travel service or journeyed with other timeshare owners using your credits or points?

4.  If you win the LOTTERY would you go again and invite me along? 

Sincerely,

Mel


----------



## Kay H (Oct 31, 2006)

ROCKJenkins said:
			
		

> What specific questions do you have?
> __________________
> Kay
> 
> ...



Hope this helps.


----------



## happymum (Nov 1, 2006)

I took my mother for her 70th birthday.  We went in the spring and it was very pretty. We booked independently, so no info there. We did the upgraded package (I dont think it had the same names back in '00) and  really enjoyed it. Spectacular scenery!


----------



## ROCKJenkins (Nov 1, 2006)

*The View*

Although a boxs lunch does not sound very exciteing the quality of the view would be the deciding factor for me.

If the wonders of the Rockies were more spectactular from the Gold Leaf  viewing locations than I believe I would GO FOR THE GOLD.

Thanks,

Mel


----------

